# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Marsbot, virtual assistant, Foursquare Labs Inc., New York City, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Foursquare Labs Inc.

marsbotapp.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Foursquare’s Marsbot will tell you where to eat or drink before you ask"

by Ken Yeung
May 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Foursquare’s Marsbot for AirPods offers location-aware audio tips"

by Jeremy Horwitz
October 16, 2020

----------

